# ABANDONED Cellulose Factory - POLAND - 2007/2008



## Mayrah (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi there,

Tonight I put a set from Cellulose Factory in Wloclawek ..this place was open in 1899 and it was working till 1994 .. now it is a ruin ..as you can see..






























































some of you probably seen these pictures on 28dl.. anyway.. hope u enjoy it


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 29, 2008)

Some cracking shots there, very nice


----------



## andy m (Apr 29, 2008)

Love it, I think I've seen these before elsewhere, but I really like the look of this site, a proper ruin! Makes my recent explores look newly built!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cathedral like inside, great photo's thanks


----------



## Woodsy (Apr 29, 2008)

Awsome shots there, nice work!


----------



## Mayrah (Apr 29, 2008)

thx ) nice to know that sb likes it ..


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a fabulous site, Mayrah. I love those stone steps hanging in mid air!  Excellent photos.


----------

